

Motivate yourself in 10 seconds - ebaum
http://timer.ebaumstein.com
people (myself included) are lazy. i also like simplicity. so i built this daily 24-hour countdown
======
xtc
Nope, still didn't help.

------
skz
Time: the most fundamental of motivators

------
Mithrandir
I've got 24 hours, but the timer says over a day? I'm confused.

~~~
ebaum
it resets daily at 5pm PST, hour chosen randomly by dice roll

~~~
BigTigger
This comment confuses me? It resets at 5pm, to an hour chosen randomly by dice
roll?

EDIT: Not sure why I can't reply to your other comment but: > its a simple
timer that counts down to 5pm of the following day

If it's counting down to 5pm of the following day, how come the timer is
showing > 24hrs for me?

~~~
ebaum
its a simple timer that counts down to 5pm of the following day

~~~
ebaum
dont know why its >25 hours. i probably messed up time check somewhere.

------
_dmd
motivate yourself in 2 seconds: <http://cl.ly/3k1A1u470r2n3W0Q2Y46>

~~~
ebaum
love it!

------
annomination
you are going to die. what other motivation do you need?

